# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Sóc Trăng – phòng kết nối mua bán

## tenten

Khi các thị trường nhiều năm ngày càng “kén chọn” khách hàng, tiềm năng “cung” không còn nhiều cũng như biên độ tăng giá đang dần thu hẹp lại,.. xu hướng đầu tư di dời sang “vùng khu đất mới” đang tâm điểm, đặc biệt là thị trường Bất Động Sản (BĐS) địa điểm miền Tây Nam Bộ.

*Tây Nam Bộ – quỹ đất mới mẻ đầy tiềm lực*

Năm 2017, Chính phủ phát hành Nghị định 120 về đi lên chắc chắn Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long (ĐBSCL) ứng phó cùng với biến hóa nhiệt độ. Từ Nghị quyết này, cơ sở hạ tầng ở miền Tây Nam Bộ bắt đầu đc chú trọng cũng như đầu tư. ngoài những tuyến giao thông đã đi đến vận hành, thì ngày nay ĐBSCL có rất nhiều dự án công trình cơ sở giao thông khác đã được lập kế hoạch thực hiện gồm: tuyến sắt thành phố – Cần Thơ, đường cao tốc Sóc Trăng – Cần Thơ – Châu Đốc, Trung Lương – Mỹ Thuận – Cần Thơ, Cần Thơ – Cà Mau, Hà Tiên – Rạch giá – Bạc Liêu, Lộ Tẻ – Rạch Sỏi, Mỹ An – Cao Lãnh,.. đóng góp thêm phần tạo ra 7 cao tốc quan trọng trục dọc và trục ngang cùng với tổng chiều dài ngay 1.000 km, kinh phí đầu tư dự định tại 150.000 tỷ đồng. bên cạnh đó, còn có giao thông đường thủy như: Cảng biển Kiên Giang, “siêu cảng” Trần Đề,.. hứa hẹn được xem là đòn bẩy tạo nên động lực đến vùng ĐBSCL rạng ngời.



*đọc thêm : [replacer_a] thu hút phần đông khách hàng cuối 2020*

Tây Nam Bộ là một vùng đất bằng chứng “Hạ tầng đi trước – Bất Động Sản nối bước đi theo sau”. trên địa phận tất cả khu vực, đang được hình thành 7 đường cao tốc điểm trục dọc và trục ngang với tổng chiều dài ngay 1.000 km, kinh phí dự kiến tại 150.000 tỷ VNĐ. Nguồn:Ảnh Internet.

Cho tới ngày 9/11/2020, ĐBSCL được coi khi là vùng xuất hiện kết quả điều hành giỏi khi có mang đến 4 tỉnh lọt top 10 bảng xếp hạng chỉ số tiềm lực cạnh tranh nhau cấp tỉnh (PCI) và cũng nhờ vào thực trạng phát triển cũng như hiểu đc tiềm năng đi lên của chốn mà chỉ riêng trong năm 2019, tất cả vùng sẽ xuất hiện 9.388 công ty lớn mới đc Thành lập, đóng góp trong sự tiến lên chung của tài chính vùng, góp phần mở ra cánh cửa “tiến gần” mang đến các khu tài chính trọng điểm trên cả nước.

nhiều năm gần đây, nhiều người mua có tiềm lực hùng mạnh, tiến hành xuất hiện sự thu hút mang đến những vùng đất mới mẻ, điển hình nổi bật khi là miền Tây Nam Bộ, vốn phú quý về tiềm lực phát triển nhưng vẫn không được khai quật cân xứng, trong đó BĐS Nhà Đất là một kênh đc quan tâm nhiều nhất, với rất nhiều dự án công trình được đầu tư từ rất nhiều “ông lớn” ngành địa ốc. chính vì tầm nhìn, những chủ dự án sẽ dự đoán đc khả năng đi lên vượt bậc sau đây của chốn.

*Sóc Trăng – giao điểm hội tụ giao thương mua bán tất cả vùng*

ĐBSCL có được “ưu ái” nổi bật từ Chính phủ về sự phát triển hạ tầng cơ sở giao thông. đáng chú ý, tỉnh Sóc Trăng là một đô thị hạt nhân, tỉnh có 3 đường đường cao tốc quan trọng đi qua: đường cao tốc Cần Thơ – Cà Mau, Sóc Trăng – Cần Thơ – Châu Đốc, Hà Tiên – Rạch giá – Bạc Liêu. dựa vào khai quật tốt ưu thế địa chỉ, văn hóa, nhiều khoáng sản du lịch sẵn xuất hiện và định vị đúng hướng phát triển,.. Sóc Trăng sẽ đạt được nhiều thành tựu đáng ghi nhận cũng như thành phố Sóc Trăng cũng đang “cán mốc” đô thị loại II của vùng.

khi là tỉnh có bề dài bãi biển hơn 72 km, Sóc Trăng không những ưu thế về nông nghiệp mà còn phải có điều kiện ích lợi để đi lên năng lượng sạch như: điện gió, điện mặt trời, điện sinh khối. Nguồn: Ảnh Internet.

nhìn nhận và đánh giá đúng tiềm lực phát triển, đến nay Sóc Trăng đã xuất hiện những có con số không giảm trưởng “biết nói’, giá trị chế tạo công nghiệp của tỉnh Sóc Trăng không nghỉ từ 29.145 tỷ VNĐ (2018) lên 33.500 tỷ đồng (2019) cũng như 40.000 tỷ việt nam đồng (2020), tốc độ tăng trưởng bình quân 13,2%, trong đó chất lượng chế tạo công nghiệp chốn biển khi là 8.270 tỷ việt nam đồng. Chỉ tính riêng năm 2019, tỉnh sẽ tiếp cũng như làm việc cùng với 170 lượt khách hàng cho tìm hiểu, đăng ký kết thực hiện những dự án đầu tư; xuất hiện 16 dự án công trình đc cấp đăng ký đầu tư, cùng với tổng vốn đăng ký 6.900 tỷ đồng; bao gồm, xuất hiện 2 dự án FDI, với vốn đăng ký rộng 500 tỷ VNĐ. có 375 doanh nghiệp lớn đăng cam kết ra đời mới mẻ, cùng với tổng vốn điều lệ đăng ký kết 2.500 tỷ đồng; nâng tổng số công ty lớn toàn tỉnh khi là 2.900 công ty với tổng kinh phí đăng ký rộng 31.000 tỷ VNĐ. Từ đầu năm 2019 cho nay, Sóc Trăng chấp thuận nhà trương dự án 7 dự án công trình rộng lớn về ánh sáng sạch, bao gồm có 4 dự án điện gió. hoạt động cao điểm phát triển, số lượt khách tham quan và doanh thu phục vụ cao điểm tăng, trong năm 2019 toàn tỉnh đón 2,4 triệu lượt khách tham quan, du lịch cùng với doanh thu đạt 1.020 tỷ VNĐ, không giảm 34% so cùng kỳ.



*xem thêm : [replacer_a] 1 trệt 2 lầu giá 2.2 tỷ*

nổi bật, Sóc Trăng sở hữu “siêu cảng Trần Đề”, nơi đây bệ phóng cho tất cả khu vực ĐBSCL phát triển xuất hiện vai trò là cảng trung chuyển quốc tế, đóng cho đi lên kinh tế – cộng đồng của cả nước. Từ địa chỉ thiết kế Cảng Trần Đề sẽ tham gia cùng với mạng lưới hạ tầng giao thông thủy, bộ liên vùng đi qua Quốc lộ 1, Quốc lộ Nam dòng sông Hậu, Quốc lộ 60, Quản Lộ – Phụng Hiệp nối Cần Thơ – Hậu Giang – Sóc Trăng – Bạc Liêu – Cà Mau.

đi kèm theo đó, tỉnh trực tiếp tâm điểm, chú trọng xuất hiện lôi kéo dự án. nổi bật là sau hội nghị xúc tiến đầu tư – khởi nghiệp quy mô lớn nhất vào 06/2018, tỉnh Sóc Trăng giới thiệu danh mục 88 dự án công trình mời gọi dự án, cũng như nhận tổng mức vốn đầu tư ngay 130.000 tỷ đồng, bên cạnh đó còn sức hút những “ông lớn” trong ngành nhà đất như Vingroup, FLC,… đầu tư nhiều khu đô thị lớn, tạo ra đà ích lợi khởi động tiềm năng và khẳng định thu hút tươi đẹp của môi trường BĐS Nhà Đất ở đây.

Trước nhiều tiềm lực phát triển như thế, Sóc Trăng “hứa hẹn” sẽ là vùng đất mới mang lại những khả năng đầu tư. Tin có lẽ, tương lai không xa, Sóc Trăng là một “gam màu sáng” tại tổng thể bức tranh đi lên tài chính toàn vùng ĐBSCL.

----------

